# Darkside Customs Work Bench



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This will be where I will be keeping all my projects (and believe me, there are alot). :biggrin: Yes, I did have another thread for my builds, but this to me is much easier, having 2 threads. One for my completed builds, and one for my WIP's
So far these are whats on my bench at the moment
16th scale Chevy Van
















'86 Monte
















And hoping to have this one finished really soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got most of the engine done on the Monte


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Wip's looking good!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It would of been easier to just post up the kits that aren't on the table......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looking good, keep um coming.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

So ur only gonna use this thread? Cause that other ones for finished rides. Lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 26 2009, 04:30 PM~15472655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: I thought the same thing at first, but I got another one almost done.  

Working on the suspension at the moment. I need to clean up around the wipers. fuckin shaky ass hands. This should be done tonite or early tomorrow at the latest.

































And this one is just about ready to see some primer


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice work bro. Everything looks killer.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got sum nice projects in here homie. kinda gets me motivated to put in sum work :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the body in primer. Only a couple areas that need smoothing out, but I think it turned out ok. The rear wheels are mounted to the axle just to get an idea on ride height.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro im liken that 67 bro...the rides are lookin good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 27 2009, 12:55 PM~15482339
> *hellz ya bro im liken that 67 bro...the rides are lookin good.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN JAMES!!! IM LIKEN THAT 67!!! I GOTTA DO THAT TO 1 OF MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice WIP's bro! u know i'll be watchin for that mini to be done!  likin the 67 too!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good! what color are you goin with homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Oct 27 2009, 04:08 PM~15484068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Lime gold metallic color.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled the Lac back out and did some cutting. Still not finished cutting yet. I got a couple more things I wanna do to it.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin good homie cant wait to see them done ur puttin in alot of good work and ideas keep it up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

67 looks good bro! youre going for a non SS version right?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2009, 07:49 PM~15486722
> *67 looks good bro! youre going for a non SS version right?
> *


Thanks bro. Yeah, I dont know what Im gonna do about a front bench seat at the moment though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 27 2009, 07:23 PM~15486361
> *rides r lookin good homie cant wait to see them done ur puttin in alot of good work and ideas keep it up
> *


Thanks bro. I appreciate that :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

What up wonderbread !!!!!!!!!!! Good work on your rides............KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:11 PM~15508678
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's that???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

An Audi Squattlo. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:17 PM~15508743
> *An Audi Squattlo. LOL
> *


Well it's gonna be slammed I guess. Or squatting???? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 29 2009, 07:15 PM~15508718
> *What up wonderbread !!!!!!!!!!! Good work on your rides............KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!
> *


Oh shit, I didnt see you there for a minute. Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

thats gonna be sick!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 29 2009, 07:20 PM~15508785
> *Well it's gonna be slammed I guess. Or squatting????  :biggrin:
> *


Squatting makes it sound kinda nasty. HAHAHAHA

Yeah, I was toyin around with it, tryin to figure out what the hell Im gonna do with an Audi and I figured if I shave it and slam it, it would look better. Id like to go a little lower than the mock up, but that may involve cutting :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:23 PM~15508818
> *Squatting makes it sound kinda nasty. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Yeah, I was toyin around with it, tryin to figure out what the hell Im gonna do with an Audi and I figured if I shave it and slam it, it would look better. Id like to go a little lower than the mock up, but that may involve cutting :biggrin:
> *


oh ok, well keep working on it. Looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 08:11 PM~15508678
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting build subject James.BTW since when the hell have you been scurred of cutting anything up.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:11 PM~15508678
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Well i give u props for the creative mind part but WTF!!!! lol :biggrin:. looks like you're going wit that euro tuner look except slammed


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:21 PM~15508791
> *Oh shit, I didnt see you there for a minute. Thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


my modem went out at home i just got my new one from att so im back!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 27 2009, 10:18 PM~15487093
> *Thanks bro. Yeah, I dont know what Im gonna do about a front bench seat at the moment though.
> *


then your need to fill in the fender trim around the wheel wells. also, heres my bench seat:








i took the bottom part of a back seat (of a 67) and the top halves of the front seats,and made the arm rest from scratch. i got the idea from big mando.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Oct 29 2009, 07:26 PM~15508860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Little D, that looks fuckin bad ass bro. You did a great job on that bench seat.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 07:23 PM~15508818
> *Squatting makes it sound kinda nasty. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Yeah, I was toyin around with it, tryin to figure out what the hell Im gonna do with an Audi and I figured if I shave it and slam it, it would look better. Id like to go a little lower than the mock up, but that may involve cutting :biggrin:
> *


cut it up bro! then u got a body dropped quattro!! those wheels fit it niiiiiiice!! :biggrin: "bodied quattro" has a nice ring to it! anything body dropped on big rollers works!! body drop a gremlin on 18's and it will bring a smile to anyone's face!! LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 PM~15510031
> *cut it up bro! then u got a body dropped quattro!! those wheels fit it niiiiiiice!!  :biggrin:  "bodied quattro" has a nice ring to it! anything body dropped on big rollers works!! body drop a gremlin on 18's and it will bring a smile to anyone's face!! LOL
> *


I would probably piss my pants from laughing if I saw a body dropped Gremlin. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks fine the way it is...dont body drop it...thatd make ME :barf:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15510052
> *I would probably piss my pants from laughing if I saw a body dropped Gremlin. :biggrin:
> *


dont know bout body dropped, but you could go this......






















:420: :420: :420:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice wheels on tha audi J  


sick work in here bro, keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Oct 30 2009, 03:55 AM~15512259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. And thanks again for the rims.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2009, 04:41 PM~15516948
> *
> 
> Keep it up
> *


Thanks brother

Started this a while back, but fucked up on the paint so in the pond it went. 
Got it cleaned up and threw a coat of primer on.
Needs a little more work and then another coat of primer should be good.
















The revell dash wouldnt fit








, so after digging through parts boxes and even a couple kits, I found that the dash from the Johan Olds Toronado would work with a little trimming. Seeing as I have another dash for that kit, I could use this one.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like it will be a sik build bro :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 30 2009, 10:14 PM~15519022
> *Looks like it will be a sik build bro  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS IS WICKED!! NO QUESTION ABOUT IT!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 30 2009, 09:19 PM~15519060
> *THIS IS WICKED!! NO QUESTION ABOUT IT!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I can see you trading the Lac for it too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started the interior for the Coupe Deville
Promo, so not alot of detail.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 10:20 PM~15519069
> *Yeah, and I can see you trading the Lac  for it too :biggrin:
> *


no way jose!! the lac isn't going nowere's!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 30 2009, 09:58 PM~15519374
> *no way jose!! the lac isn't going nowere's!!
> *


Come on now, that Lac dont fit in your neighborhood. You should be driving one of those hot rods.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 11:02 PM~15519397
> *Come on now, that Lac dont fit in your neighborhood. You should be driving one of those hot rods.    :biggrin:
> *


i will be soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont see you fitting very well in your 16th scale Impala. HAHAHAHAHAHA
j/p homie. What you getting??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 11:14 PM~15519489
> *I dont see you fitting very well in your 16th scale Impala. HAHAHAHAHAHA
> j/p homie. What you getting??
> *


hahahahahaha!!! you'll see


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Page three and nothing done besides alittle primer and some carpet layed. Damn homie, step it up. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know. I gotta pick up some paint tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 30 2009, 10:08 PM~15519436
> *i will be soon
> *



yeah i heard u were getting a hot rod project.......................






















Biggs sent me this pic of the Vette you're buying........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 31 2009, 05:07 AM~15520869
> *yeah i heard u were getting a hot rod project.......................
> Biggs sent me this pic of the Vette you're buying........
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA it even says socal on it......... good one Al!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Vette!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 31 2009, 06:07 AM~15520869
> *yeah i heard u were getting a hot rod project.......................
> Biggs sent me this pic of the Vette you're buying........
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! THAT'S FUNNY!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Vette would look better without that shit wrapped around the back window, and rollin on better rims.

Anyways, here is a little bit of an update on the Lac.
I got some paint on it. 
















Thinkin about masking off and layin another color and some gel pens.
And yes, my paint stand looks ghetto as fuck, but it works for me. Although I am gonna break down and by a paint stand here soon. LOL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good on that caddy james! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Marky Mark!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well......
I got my second color on here. After letting it dry, I pulled the tape off and got this. 
I think it came out alright. 
Still needs gel pen work , BMF, and clear. But I feel this one getting finished soon.
I hope. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY JAMES TO BE HONEST BRO IT LOOKS BETTER THE WAY U HAD IT
JUST MY 2 BR MAYBE WITH THE GEL PEN STIPING IT'LL LOOK BETTER????? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 2 2009, 06:07 PM~15541316
> *HEY JAMES TO BE HONEST BRO IT LOOKS BETTER THE WAY U HAD IT
> JUST MY 2 BR MAYBE WITH THE GEL PEN STIPING IT'LL LOOK BETTER????? :biggrin:
> *


No worries bro. I appreciate the honesty. Maybe it will look better after i stripe it. I hope. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 05:24 PM~15541540
> *No worries bro. I appreciate the honesty. Maybe it will look better after i stripe it. I hope. LOL
> *


IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL  WAT COLOR IS THAT ???? IS IT THAT TESTORS BRONZE COLOR


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup, Testors bronze and Duplicolor Mocha Frost.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 04:26 PM~15540232
> *That Vette would look better without that shit wrapped around the back window, and rollin on better rims.
> 
> Anyways, here is a little bit of an update on the Lac.
> ...



Shit. Looks better than my paint stands. Empty spray cans taped to the headliner. Lol. Gotta go what ya gotta do. 

Lookin good in here.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 05:50 PM~15541844
> *Yup, Testors bronze
> *


THATS THE COLOR OF MY 37 CHEVY IM GONNA THROW CANDY ROOTBEEROVER THE FENDERS USING THAT COLOR AS A BASE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 2 2009, 06:59 PM~15541939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see that :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 06:05 PM~15542016
> *
> I cant wait to see that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Waiting on a couple things before I can finish up the Caddy.
So I got a couple things going.
Pulled the 84 GMC kit back out and decided to start working on the bed a little. 
Still needs alot of work.
















And decided to finally pull this fucker out and start workin on it for a bit. Damn body comes in pieces and was a bitch to get together.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good up in here!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro..that chevy truck is gonna look sick bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks cruz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 6 2009, 08:26 AM~15580845
> *Thanks cruz
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 07:56 PM~15541155
> *Well......
> I got my second color on here. After letting it dry, I pulled the tape off and got this.
> I think it came out alright.
> ...




Thats gonna be sweet ! 

I'll be waitn' on this one !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 6 2009, 09:03 AM~15581808
> *Thats gonna be sweet !
> 
> I'll be waitn' on this one !
> *


Thanks brother!!

Pulled this Bel Air out today and got some work done.
Here is the interior for it. I still need to add seat belts and it should be done. Cant really tell, but the interior is Aircraft gray, with plum purple accents, and flocked with a mix of charcoal gray and white. Ill get some daylight pics later.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam that interior is clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that interior is awesome! tha gray and plum purple work well together. keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's not good to cook, and read layitlow at the same time!
this thread made me burn my toast! looks like you keep busy?
I'l be waiting to see the 67, (love the skirts and the hood) and the cadi!
roll call homie..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work James.....u gonna make the show next weekend?

wanna see some of your new rides......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 9 2009, 09:06 AM~15606787
> *nice work James.....u gonna make the show next weekend?
> 
> wanna see some of your new rides......
> *


Thanks Al  


Not sure. Im gonna try and make it to the BBQ at least bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 10:17 AM~15606873
> *Thanks Al
> Not sure. Im gonna try and make it to the BBQ at least bro.
> *


ok, maybe see you there....I have to work Saturday, but I'll probably be there this sunday...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 09:17 AM~15606873
> *Thanks Al
> Not sure. Im gonna try and make it to the BBQ at least bro.
> *


WHAT BBQ? :0 AND WHERE???????? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 9 2009, 09:58 AM~15607335
> *WHAT BBQ? :0 AND WHERE???????? :biggrin:
> *


Ummm... at Biggs?!?!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 9 2009, 10:58 AM~15607335
> *WHAT BBQ? :0 AND WHERE???????? :biggrin:
> *



lol.................Richard posted it up couple weeks ago.....


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

looking good homie... i like the way that interiors coming out on that impala.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

If I was to line up all my projects and snap some pics, I would be embarrassed, but I got a few lined up that I am working on now. 
Ill have more progress going today on the Bel Air.
The Pro Street 93 has finally made its way out of the box again and goin to start workin on the hood scoop today.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey james that bel air is lookn sweet bro i gotta see that in person bro and all ur other projects are lookn good to homie keep it up bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 9 2009, 01:12 PM~15609551
> *hey james that bel air is lookn sweet bro i gotta see that in person bro and all ur other projects are lookn good to homie keep it up bro
> *


Thanks Frank. I appreciate that


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 8 2009, 10:24 PM~15602052
> *Thanks brother!!
> 
> Pulled this Bel Air out today and got some work done.
> ...


Lookin good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got the rims... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you got the rims Hearse.

Well, I think the interior of the Bel Air is done.
Added seatbelts and a couple CDs layin in the seat.

















Also got the hood scoop started on the Stang.
Finally glad to get back on this project again. 
Finding all kinds of f ups in the interior that I need to repair, so the interior is gonna get stripped and redone as well.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15611548
> *Glad you got the rims Hearse.
> 
> Well, I think the interior of the Bel Air is done.
> ...


Mustang is gonna be badass bro, gotta get me one of those.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks James. Yea, I let it sit in a box for almost a year now. Glad I got this one going again.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 03:58 PM~15611548
> *
> Also got the hood scoop started on the Stang.
> Finally glad to get back on this project again.
> ...


Looks sik bro....I think I gotta do another pro street now lol  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass stang!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. :biggrin:  
Started working on the engine, and wasnt happy with the stock motor. 
Found a donor engine, carb, and air cleaner for it. Had to shorten the drive shaft a bit. And everything fits perfect now. 
So I mocked everything up and here is where I am having a problem. I was gonna build this as a low low, but now Im having second thoughts. 
Just tryin to get some feedback on everyone's thoughts on this. 
Low Low
or 
Low Rod


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Either way that's gonna be a nice ass ride.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD SO FAR BRO , LOW ROD IS COOL :biggrin: , BUT WHEN YOU CLEAR IT ITS GONNA LOOK KILLER ......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.
Yeah, I cant wait til it has some shine to it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 08:09 PM~15614800
> *Thanks fellas.
> Yeah, I cant wait til it has some shine to it.
> *


Yo man that looks killer wit those wheels. Im with grimereaper on this one, either way will be sik


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes. Yeah, Im thinkin the wheels look way better than spokes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 08:21 PM~15614984
> *Thanks Wes. Yeah, Im thinkin the wheels look way better than spokes.
> *


X10 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those colors are a good choice for a low rodder.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow bro you gotta lot of projects goin.Good to see the 'stang back on the bench.I'm likin the low rod look on the bel air.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

TIRES NEED ARMOR ALL!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 03:58 PM~15611548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that front end looks hella sick homie  keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15616274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Im diggin the front end too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting a little more done to the Bel Air.
Made an Optima battery, and I got the engine painted and wired.
Only my 3rd wiring job, so go easy on me. 
Working on a few other things for the engine bay and I will have progress on that later. Here are some pics of what I have done today


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im likin where tha bel air is goin. ur wiring actually looks pretty good homie  

finish that stang...cant wait 2 see that badboy done! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Im trying.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

the bei air is lookn better and better james. every time i see it im sayn damn that shit looks sweet. so keep up the good work brother and i hope u make it to vville cause i wanna that shit in person  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I appreciate that alot. I'll try to make it to v ville, but I cant make any promises.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 05:48 PM~15626033
> *Thanks Frank. I appreciate that alot. I'll try to make it to v ville, but I cant make any promises.
> *


hope u do bro itll be coo to chill with one of the bigdogs


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

hey im wonderin, what silver is that on the bel air? name and brand? thx :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 10 2009, 09:06 PM~15626304
> *hey im wonderin, what silver is that on the bel air? name and brand? thx  :biggrin:
> *


duplicolor mocha frost :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Nov 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15626218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good James.Is that an aftermarket distributor or the kit one?Battery looks really good from scratch.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. Nah, its the kit one. I have a hard time drilling all those holes so I just shaved the top and drilled a big hole through the center and pushe the wires through the center. LOL


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool,what company makes the wires?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The wires I got from Rick. Enough wire to do a few engines.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

cool lookin imp. Here's a tip on the wires. The wires lay down in a gradual fashion. nothing tight but smooth curves and such. The length looks about right. You just gotta lay the wire down some, so it dont look so up right.
Paul M


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Great color combo.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts+Nov 10 2009, 07:20 PM~15627305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

belair is lookin good james keep up the great work any updates on any of the builds


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

bel air looks great as a low rod. keep up the great progress.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Im workin on my ride for the Import build off right now, and started a new project also. 
Ill get some pics up later on tonite.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Did a little painting today.
'94 Impala, gonna be another low-low.
Gonna use the stuff I got from Tingos54 and do a nice ass interior for this.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 08:22 PM~15685924
> *Did a little painting today.
> '94 Impala, gonna be another low-low.
> Gonna use the stuff I got from Tingos54 and do a nice ass interior for this.
> ...


NIce color on this one bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks Wes!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 08:22 PM~15685924
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good james keep up the great work bro   

i have too build me one of these one these days :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good brudah!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 09:22 PM~15685924
> *Did a little painting today.
> '94 Impala, gonna be another low-low.
> Gonna use the stuff I got from Tingos54 and do a nice ass interior for this.
> ...


nice color bro  gonna look bad ass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15685924
> *Did a little painting today.
> '94 Impala, gonna be another low-low.
> Gonna use the stuff I got from Tingos54 and do a nice ass interior for this.
> ...


Lookz good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that is sweet


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice paint homie, i got a couple these waitin 4 some attention


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:angry: DAM FOOL!! SLOW YOUR ROLL  LOOKS LIKE CANDY MAIN!! GOOD CHOICE OF COLOR FOR IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. Well you know. Thanks Santiago :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 17 2009, 12:23 PM~15691224
> *LOL. Well you know. Thanks Santiago :biggrin:
> *


GLAD TO SEE YOU BUILDING BRO! KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks big homie!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a nice color.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, the Impala is taking on a different look now. 

First an outside pic








Hope I dont get too much shit for this, but I am gonna build a donk or a typical ATL ryda.
Kinda feelin the 2nd set better.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 PM~15698380
> *Well, the Impala is taking on a different look now.
> 
> First an outside pic
> ...



handle it James, build it the way you want.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You know it bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wounder bread  i too got a a donk in the works ! Its not all crazy ass high with a lift , but i got tuckin 28-30's at a some what ture , looking street car ! I'll get pics out tommrow or thursday !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 17 2009, 10:59 PM~15698380
> *Well, the Impala is taking on a different look now.
> 
> First an outside pic
> ...


Lookin good bro.I like the 2nd set.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 17 2009, 09:11 PM~15698526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy. Me too :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good wonder bread!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Marky!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride is lookin good james keep up the good work and id go with the second set of wheels


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

tell u tha truth either set looks good to me homie. 

by tha way, wut color is that paint? its amazing! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PUT SUM D'Z ON THAT SHIT JAMES DONT REALLY LOOK GOOD W/ANY OF THOSE RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15698892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Next Impala will have wires. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just checking in man, thanks for the shout and the words..
i still dont want to miss your 67 chevy, your vert cadi, and that bel-air!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

nice work on that 94 james. Looks great. What color is that?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice donkey. the 2nd set is dope


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 22 2009, 09:13 AM~15744092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant stop, Wont stop. LOL

Started a new project. 48 Chevy.
Gonna be a Kustom inspired build.
Outside pic of the body so far.
I may end up weathering this one slightly.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thats gonna be one bad ride man. i love the body style, it looks sick.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 23 2009, 02:42 PM~15756892
> *thats gonna be one bad ride man. i love the body style, it looks sick.
> *


Thanks bro. Your inbox is full. Empty it so I can send you a reply back to your PM bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 03:52 PM~15757003
> *Thanks bro. Your inbox is full. Empty it so I can send you a reply back to your PM bro.
> *


got ya


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 02:25 PM~15756679
> *Cant stop, Wont stop. LOL
> 
> Started a new project. 48 Chevy.
> ...


lookn good james i likes


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I appreciate that bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

ALL THESE PROJECTS ...WHEN WE GONNA SEE THEM DONE??? HAHA JK BRO ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, thanks bro. I appreciate that alot.
Trust me, I wanna see some of my projects done too.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15756679
> *Cant stop, Wont stop. LOL
> 
> Started a new project. 48 Chevy.
> ...



james thats looking awsome but i think the trip to my pad got to your house :biggrin: I wouldnt be suprised that if in the next 2 weeks there is a kustom shoebox on your bench also :biggrin: Nice work so far. Keep it up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good James.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 02:25 PM~15756679
> *Cant stop, Wont stop. LOL
> 
> Started a new project. 48 Chevy.
> ...


NOw working on #41 LOL. JK bro looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Nov 23 2009, 05:33 PM~15758806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:23 PM~15759491
> *Hahaha. I think so too. Hey, it was your 48 that inspired me.
> And yes, there is a sealed 49 shoebox in my stash that I will get going on eventually next year. LOL
> 
> *



Sweet. Hey when you start on that shoebox and u wanna do some stuff like on mine make sure to hit me up if ya need any help.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh hell yea bro. Sweet!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:39 PM~15759710
> *Oh hell yea bro. Sweet!!!
> *



i smell a new project and i think veggie burgers :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I like veggie burgers.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:43 PM~15759765
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I like veggie burgers.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15756679
> *Cant stop, Wont stop. LOL
> 
> Started a new project. 48 Chevy.
> ...



damn, is there anything u not building??

lol

kool to see that you are building and going with your ideas......build gonna look nice if you do your weathering to it.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I got about 30 kits I havent even touched yet, Al. 
Thanks bro, yeah, its gonna have my weathering done here and there.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15756679
> *Cant stop, Wont stop. LOL
> 
> Started a new project. 48 Chevy.
> ...


gonna keep her that low?! looks nice laid out!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks hock. Yea, Im a try and get it as low as it will go.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a body bury? ive done that,...

i caught myself trying to get two customized kits out of 3 different 1/20 kits...or one long stretched out of two & a custom truck...or a blazer with a bed combo...

i was goin nuts but just didnt have the time to pull it off. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 Alright, back again with an update on the 48.
Used acrylic paints and rubbing alcohol with a toothbrush and sponge, and this is what I got. :biggrin: 
Even did the wheels too.
Gonna start workin on weathering the front end next.
Ill get some daylight pics tomorrow, but here are some pics as of now.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin good J. I'm gonna hit up Hobby Lobby tomorrow, maybe find a kit I can do this to.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2009, 07:24 PM~15827258
> *Lookin good J. I'm gonna hit up Hobby Lobby tomorrow, maybe find a kit I can do this to.
> *


Hell yea bro. If you decide to weather it, let me know. I can give you some help if you run into problems.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 10:26 PM~15827292
> *Hell yea bro. If you decide to weather it, let me know. I can give you some help if you run into problems.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 07:20 PM~15827198
> *:0  :0  :0 Alright, back again with an update on the 48.
> Used acrylic paints and rubbing alcohol with a toothbrush and sponge, and this is what I got.  :biggrin:
> Even did the wheels too.
> ...


dam bro, all thats missing is an open field in the background LOL. Looks killer as always


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes.
Sounds like I need a dio to build next.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 09:43 PM~15829218
> *Thanks Wes.
> Sounds like  I need a dio to build next.
> *


Shit the way u weather, u could make a killer diorama


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinkin that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 09:20 PM~15827198
> *:0  :0  :0 Alright, back again with an update on the 48.
> Used acrylic paints and rubbing alcohol with a toothbrush and sponge, and this is what I got.  :biggrin:
> Even did the wheels too.
> ...


Looks awesome bro.January there will be a kit coming your way to be weathered for me.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 09:46 PM~15829254
> *I was thinkin that.
> *


DO IT DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 30 2009, 09:50 PM~15829293
> *Looks awesome bro.January there will be a kit coming your way to be weathered for me.
> *


Kool. Cant wait to do that.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 10:53 PM~15829325
> *DO IT DO IT  :biggrin:
> *



Yes!! 

I bet u could make a killer one. Old rotted ass car broke down, tree growing outta the hood and shit. Do it do it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2009, 11:17 PM~15830253
> *Yes!!
> 
> I bet u could make a killer one.  Old rotted ass car broke down,  tree growing outta the hood and shit.  Do it do it
> *


hell yeah thats hell of a idea do it james do it  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, ya'll are tempting me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 08:51 AM~15831957
> *Man, ya'll are tempting me.
> *


peer pressure. Peer pressure.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15827198
> *:0  :0  :0 Alright, back again with an update on the 48.
> Used acrylic paints and rubbing alcohol with a toothbrush and sponge, and this is what I got.  :biggrin:
> Even did the wheels too.
> ...


 :uh: SO ALL YOU DID WAS USE THE TOOTHBRUSH AND ALCOHOL TO EXPOSE THE PRIMER??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 1 2009, 01:22 PM~15834979
> *:uh: SO ALL YOU DID WAS USE THE TOOTHBRUSH AND ALCOHOL TO EXPOSE THE PRIMER??
> *


Yea, that is what I did. And what is up with the fucked up face. Take your ass outta my thread with that negative bullshit. 

AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN DO BETTER,THEN SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT. 
POST UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, well I got some better pics, and I got all four tires weathered as well.
Working on the front fenders and the hood right now.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn cousin!! That's coming out nice!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Cousin Chris!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 06:51 PM~15835976
> *Yea, that is what I did. And what is up with the fucked up face. Take your ass outta my thread with that negative bullshit.
> 
> AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN DO BETTER,THEN SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT.
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dont fuck wit J :biggrin:  home boi means bizznass lol


looks good J, ima have to try that shit sometime, an old tooth brush and ALCOHOL huh?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

homeboy knows he aint got shit on u bro he's just a hater that cant do any better james dont bother repling to his dumbass :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 05:51 PM~15835976
> *Yea, that is what I did. And what is up with the fucked up face. Take your ass outta my thread with that negative bullshit.
> 
> AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN DO BETTER,THEN SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT.
> ...


Damn, you go Juggalo. Regardless of how it's done, it's turnin out good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Was gonna have to go midieval on his ass.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 04:57 PM~15837248
> *Thanks fellas. Was gonna have to go midieval on his ass.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Diggin the 48 homie comin out clean bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Alright, well the body has been done. Just gotta BMF and weather that as well as the chrome.
Let me know what you think.
Just a mock up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 03:51 PM~15835976
> *Yea, that is what I did. And what is up with the fucked up face. Take your ass outta my thread with that negative bullshit.
> 
> AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN DO BETTER,THEN SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT.
> ...


IT WASNT NEGATIVE I LIKE THE WAY YOU WEATHERED IT, I WAS JUST LOOKING FOR INSPIRATION FOR MY BUILD COMING UP, SO I DONT SEE WHY YOUR GETTIN ALL MAD AT ME FOR WHEN I DIDNT DO ANYTHING


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well it was just the way it sounded. Its cool. My bad. I honestly got you confused with some other fool on here. 
Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 05:49 PM~15837883
> *Thanks everyone.
> Alright, well the body has been done. Just gotta BMF and weather that as well as the chrome.
> Let me know what you think.
> ...


  thats badass bro keep it up weather man :biggrin: :0


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 09:49 PM~15837883
> *Thanks everyone.
> Alright, well the body has been done. Just gotta BMF and weather that as well as the chrome.
> Let me know what you think.
> ...


damn! i like this kit, when you get done send it here for storage :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight bro I kno these aint cars.....well different kinda cars lol, but they go wit the weathering theme....Did these a couple yrs ago when I was big into this :biggrin: 

































Probabaly the best one I did


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Wes, those look really good. Sick!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 10:14 PM~15841410
> *Damn Wes, those look really good. Sick!!
> *


Thanks bro they're not all done the "right" way, but then again is there a wrong way to weather? LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

True enough. I was thinkin of doin something like that. But if I bought a couple train cars, then I would end up with like 1000 of them. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 10:21 PM~15841515
> *True enough. I was thinkin of doin something like that. But if I bought a couple train cars, then I would end up with like 1000 of them. LOL
> *


Haha I hear ya. these are jus a few of like 20 that I got. We think the car building is expensive, the train hobby is ridiculous......but fun though :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15841614
> *Haha I hear ya. these are jus a few of like 20 that I got. We think the car building is expensive, the train hobby is ridiculous......but fun though  :biggrin:
> *


I OWN 1 MODEL RAILROAD PIECE, A INTERMODAL CAR I BOUGHT WHILE I WAS WORKING AT THE RAILROAD. HO SCALE. I WATCHED MY MOM TOSS SHITTONS OF CASH INTO A LAYOUT , I DON'T WANNA KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO IF I HAD 2 OBSESSIONS TO FEED..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15841753
> *I OWN 1 MODEL RAILROAD PIECE, A INTERMODAL CAR I BOUGHT WHILE I WAS WORKING AT THE RAILROAD. HO SCALE. I WATCHED MY MOM TOSS SHITTONS OF CASH INTO A LAYOUT , I DON'T WANNA KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO IF I HAD 2 OBSESSIONS TO FEED..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Haha I dont kno if I would call it an obsession, wanted to do a full layout but didnt have the room, or the money. Then i got bak n2 cars :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 1 2009, 11:10 PM~15841359
> *Aight bro I kno these aint cars.....well different kinda cars lol, but they go wit the weathering theme....Did these a couple yrs ago when I was big into this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: u should body drop em! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15853670
> *:biggrin:  u should body drop em!  :biggrin:
> *


Leave it to you to think of doin that. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 2 2009, 11:20 PM~15853670
> *:biggrin:  u should body drop em!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: That would be funny as hell.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15827198
> *:0  :0  :0 Alright, back again with an update on the 48.
> Used acrylic paints and rubbing alcohol with a toothbrush and sponge, and this is what I got.  :biggrin:
> Even did the wheels too.
> ...


came out nice! i always wanted to try 2 weather, but never knew how, now ill have 2 try it out!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15853670
> *:biggrin:  u should body drop em!  :biggrin:
> *


Dont tempt me lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

james hop onto chat


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

k


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

OH SNAP 
you have some bad ass build in here


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 2 2009, 11:56 PM~15854385
> *OH SNAP
> you have some bad ass build in here
> *


 :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kevin!! How you been bro?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 10:09 PM~15854579
> *Thanks Kevin!! How you been bro?
> *


i'll send you a pm no need to whore up your topic lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

why not..everyone else does..LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 09:13 PM~15854651
> *why not..everyone else does..LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled this Elky back out to work on again. Took a few days but I got rid of the fuckin hood scoop and spent a day or so just sanding and refilling holes.
Not sure on the rims, and I sure as hell am not goin for the donk look. Gonna cut up the wheel wells in the front and rear so this'll lay out.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got a 66 elco i been in and out of with wheels... got an idea but not the right rims :uh: 

lookin good anyways man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that elco actually looks good with them amg wheels on it!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.
Wheel wells cut out and layin body til I get the frame built. Had to grind the underside of the hood down a little so the hood would close, even after I swapped the tires out for some skinnies.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Layed out Elco looks good bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15866565
> *Layed out Elco looks good bro.
> *


 x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks fellas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2009, 06:05 PM~15865128
> *Thanks bro.
> Wheel wells cut out and layin body til I get the frame built. Had to grind the underside of the hood down a little so the hood would close, even after I swapped the tires out for some skinnies.
> 
> ...


looks great slammed


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15867363
> *looks great slammed
> *


Thanks Gil.
I wasnt sure if I should bodydrop it or just lay frame, but it does look killer layed out.


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats one helluva Elco. Looks good with those rims.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 4 2009, 12:05 AM~15865128
> *Thanks bro.
> Wheel wells cut out and layin body til I get the frame built. Had to grind the underside of the hood down a little so the hood would close, even after I swapped the tires out for some skinnies.
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:44 AM~15869595
> *Thats one helluva Elco. Looks good with those rims.
> *


X 2 !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey james that elco look sweet bro body drop that shit havent seen one yet done like that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I really should huh.


----------



## Vetfeado73 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice work

have any more info on the car?

p.s. you need hydraulics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vetfeado73_@Dec 4 2009, 04:02 PM~15873909
> *nice work
> 
> have any more info on the car?
> ...


which car?? I got like 60+ projects. And thanks for the comp!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 4 2009, 03:04 PM~15873282
> *Thanks Frank. I really should huh.
> *


simon ese :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well its been raining all damn day here, so I had some time to work on my dually.
Shaved all the door handles and anything else that was on the body that I didnt want.
Frenched and angled license box
Roll pan had a license plate already on it, so that was removed as well as molding the roll pan to the body.
I am gonna keep the tail lights, and the tailgate will be functional instead of just bein molded shut.
Front bumper is from a Tahoe promo.
Pics


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 10:33 PM~15906012
> *Well its been raining all damn day here, so I had some time to work on my dually.
> Shaved all the door handles and anything else that was on the body that I didnt want.
> Frenched and angled license box
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 10:33 PM~15906012
> *Well its been raining all damn day here, so I had some time to work on my dually.
> Shaved all the door handles and anything else that was on the body that I didnt want.
> Frenched and angled license box
> ...


ah shit i already know this is gonna be a dope ass build j! :biggrin: 

like the license plate box. howd u make that?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2009, 10:42 PM~15906139
> *ah shit i already know this is gonna be a dope ass build j!  :biggrin:
> 
> like the license plate box. howd u make that?
> *


Looks like he just cut it out and covered the inside of the tailgate with sheet styrene.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Yea, that was exactly what I did with the box.
Usually not a pain in the ass to do, but I had a few issues initially.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its a chevy, its gonna give ya some kind of fucking issue. the elco looks good, body drop looks good but dooring it would be just a tad sicker yanno..lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2009, 07:53 PM~15906294
> *its a chevy, its gonna give ya some kind of fucking issue.  the elco looks good, body drop looks good but dooring it would be just a tad sicker yanno..lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Figured you would say something along those lines. If I do door the elky, I will need to throw some smaller rims on it. Its already a snug fit with the hood and the tops of the tires.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ah hell come on now, the in thing is sticking it out thru the hood, right? LOL

I wouldnt door it unless your desperate to cut something to death.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im not that desperate to hack it up. LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam that dually looks hella sick. u did a badass job on the licenseplate box. been raining hella hard, all i could get done today was a mock up of my 67. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15906911
> *dam that dually looks hella sick. u did a badass job on the licenseplate box. been raining hella hard, all i could get done today was a mock up of my 67. lol
> *


Thanks bro. Yeah this rain has been shit today. Its all good though. We need it while we can get it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got/did have snow i could trade ya..and some shit ass cold weather


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15907167
> *i got/did have snow i could trade ya..and some shit ass cold weather
> *


I'll take snow any day. I havent seen that shit in years bro since I left GA


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 07:33 PM~15906012
> *Well its been raining all damn day here, so I had some time to work on my dually.
> Shaved all the door handles and anything else that was on the body that I didnt want.
> Frenched and angled license box
> ...


that dually looks badass james  makes me wanna bring out my crewcab and mess with it :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks hella sick bro, nice job on the tailgate


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Next is the cutting a hole in the roof.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 09:38 PM~15908032
> *Thanks fellas. Next is the cutting a hole in the roof.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15907167
> *i got/did have snow i could trade ya..and some shit ass cold weather
> *


x2. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled my 34 Ford back out to work on and came up with this. I'll probably shorten the frame a bit , but I thought it would be different.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15921032
> *Pulled my 34 Ford back out to work on and came up with this. I'll probably shorten the frame a bit , but I thought it would be different.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats alittle more than different lol. I would def shorten the frame and then it will look sick bro. Once again I give u props for a creative mind :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a good start to a rat rod car hauler. Put a roll back on it. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS*

60 Impala *Smooth Operator*
Lead Sled Kustom

































64 Impala *China White*

























More progress coming.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

BOth look great bro, when u start naming your rides lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15921032
> *Pulled my 34 Ford back out to work on and came up with this. I'll probably shorten the frame a bit , but I thought it would be different.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE YOU GOIN FOR IN THIS ONE??


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15981382
> *NEW PROJECTS
> 
> 60 Impala Smooth Operator
> ...


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BIG DOG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ....i got a built 60 if you need any parts


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Dec 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15982168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 09:31 PM~15983209
> *The frame is getting shortened. but its gonna be a rat
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE A RAT MINI :biggrin: ITS COMING ALONG GREAT THOUGH


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lovin all the work your doing bro. Great job!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks patrick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Did ya quit building? Found ur topic on page 2. Lol. It never been off page one since u started it. 
wheres all the projects? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2009, 12:57 PM~16021512
> *Did ya quit building?  Found ur topic on page 2. Lol.  It never been off page one since u started it.
> wheres all the projects?  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Foiling the 62 Bel Air right now. Pics later on today I think. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 02:25 PM~16049193
> *Foiling the 62 Bel Air right now. Pics later on today I think. LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I did a little more than foil the Bel Air.
I got the rear end mounted (no ****)
and got the front end tack glued to see how it is gonna sit.
Gonna pull the front end back apart to paint the pieces and then get the engine glued in. 
Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Travis.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 08:14 PM~16051097
> *Well I did a little more than foil the Bel Air.
> I got the rear end mounted (no ****)
> and got the front end tack glued to see how it is gonna sit.
> ...


looks good homie. u goin for the pro touring look?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie. Told ya Id be back on it again. LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

less talkin and bullshitin more buildlin lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Dec 21 2009, 06:19 PM~16051748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA 
Yessir.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A little more done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 08:05 PM~16052712
> *A little more done.
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good so far james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam james the belair is coming along sik bro. Im gone for about 3 days and looks like you've busted your ass on it lol :biggrin: 

Il hit u up when I get some free tyme out here


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2009, 08:55 PM~16074034
> *Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2009, 09:05 PM~16074136
> *
> *


What up Frank. 
I been busy as fuck the past 2 or 3 days. Ill hit you up tomorrow bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2009, 10:05 PM~16074736
> *What up Frank.
> I been busy as fuck the past 2 or 3 days. Ill hit you up tomorrow bro.
> *


 :cheesy: ..........  ..............


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FOUND THIS ON P.2 Y JAMES :angry:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2009, 09:05 PM~15865128
> *Thanks bro.
> Wheel wells cut out and layin body til I get the frame built. Had to grind the underside of the hood down a little so the hood would close, even after I swapped the tires out for some skinnies.
> 
> ...


thats tyght got the frame built yet?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 27 2009, 04:22 AM~16099837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. It was one of those projects that I started and just pushed aside til a later time. LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds like me pull a project out mod it then put it aside till next time lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup. thats how I do it sometimes
LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 27 2009, 10:00 PM~16107184
> *sounds like me pull a project out mod it then put it aside till next time lol
> *


thats wat a builder does homie


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

u got sum koo projects goin on bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I may just be able to get the bel air done today. Thank god.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 11:56 AM~16110783
> *Thanks fellas. I may just be able to get the bel air done today. Thank god.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Almost finished.
Still need to put the headlights in and the exhaust.
Should have it wrapped up by this evening. Hooray
Crappy thing is the firewall wouldnt fit. No matter how many times I tried to get it to fit, just wouldnt work. So Ill fix that later.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good J. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2009, 04:35 PM~16113037
> *Looks good J.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Travis


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I have so many projects I almost forgot that I had been workin on this one and havent posted any progress pics. Almost done with it as well. Just needs headlights and side view mirrors glued in.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. What scale is that?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's the Monogram Syclone kit. Looks good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 28 2009, 07:08 PM~16115540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that trk and the deuce came out lookn sweet j  keep it up bro 2 down 60 to go :biggrin: :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:0 dats a badass oldschool gmc on gold D's. looks hella sick man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
Well, I had started this a while back, and I saw that someone on MCM was doin one as well.
So, mine is gonna be a little bit different.
Not sure on wheels and engine yet. Just a mockup.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Crazyness.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. LOL
Yea, it looks crazy as hell, but I can figure something out with it. I need to re inforce the frame and clean it up, but its been stretched in the front as well. Alot better than what it was gonna look like before. LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that syclone looks like a truck that used to cruise around here just lower


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 09:02 PM~16116894
> *i like that syclone looks like a truck that used to cruise around here just lower
> *


Thanks bro. 
I was gonna cut it up and drop it on some bigger rims, but I wanted an old skool lowrider style truck.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nice idea james.....that already looks bitchin.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Evrythings turning out sik James :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 08:50 PM~16116752
> *Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
> Well, I had started this a while back, and I saw that someone on MCM was doin one as well.
> So, mine is gonna be a little bit different.
> ...


that shit looks sick james :0 i would put sum smaller tires n front thou it would look alot better leave like that just put smaller llantas on it :biggrin: jus my 2 bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks fellas. 
Frank, I was thinkin the same thing, but still doin dually's in the rear. Just different wheels and tires.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 09:35 PM~16117341
> *THanks fellas.
> Frank, I was thinkin the same thing, but still doin dually's in the rear. Just different wheels and tires.
> *


or put another set of dually rims n the back to cover that gap too and sum small fenders n front n sum small wide ones n the back too  try it maybe itll look good :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yea, Ill figure it out


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 10:29 PM~16117977
> *yea, Ill figure it out
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the latest score today.
Both Impalas are from Dueces76. THanks again brother, and I got your package coming.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur welcome james


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice score. :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 u can go ahead and send that jimmy to me lmao


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 07:06 AM~16178041
> *x2 u can go ahead and send that jimmy to me lmao
> *


X3 and send me that 70 impala  lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 4 2010, 07:06 AM~16178041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are like number 4 and 5 from the list of people that want that kit. lol

Mine, all mine.
LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 10:52 AM~16179405
> *Mine, all mine.
> LOL
> *


STINGEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not really. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A new year and a new project.
This one will be a long term project.........
No it wont get shoved back in a box and forgotten either. :biggrin: 
So far just removed the inner wheel wells and seein how it looks on these rims.
Be back in a few with another update on it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i can already tell that jimmys gonna be a badass build


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin good J.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 looks good on those wheels


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 06:22 PM~16183973
> *A new year and a new project.
> This one will be a long term project.........
> No it wont get shoved back in a box and forgotten either.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 i like the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i had that kit..was awesome. WAS

looks good with those rims


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice so far bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.

:0 :0 :0 :0 
















Now to do the other side.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 10:32 PM~16185985
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


Daaaaammmnnn bro thats some serious cutttin'.Lookz sik thou!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 4 2010, 08:37 PM~16186057
> *Daaaaammmnnn bro thats some serious cutttin'.Lookz sik thou!
> *


Thanks bro. It is a real pain in the ass, but I know next time to cut the rear first before doin the doors.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hell yea thats what i like to see...have fun with the other side lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea bro. :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

there goes james cuttin up shit again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats what you call OPENED UP! :cheesy: Gotta watch this one...  Sick!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

god damn james u dont waste no time cuttin shit up lookin good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comps fellas. 
You got that right Ronnie, I dont waste time at all hackin some shit up.
Cutting this fucker proved to be a big pain in the ass, but its done.
Broke both windshield posts and fixed them, and broke the lower portion of the body 3 times, but that is fixed as well. Gonna reinforce the passenger side tomorrow, and straighten the body out a bit seeing as it warped a little. 
Here is basically how its gonna look sometime this year.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16185985
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


Dang that thin piece of white styrene is doing the job? Why not use a spoke or brass/ metal bar? Awesome job by the way!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks J, I didnt think of using brass. Ill check into that.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

open open, thats what I'm talking aboout :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 you cut that up with the quickness :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, thats gonna be a killa build !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I try.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

great start 2 this one maing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bet that sucker is about brittle now eh? i built a panel out of mine, but it also had a F1 race car underneath it....kinda the same logic as this








yes its will get finished--eventually. :biggrin: 

what kind of engine ya slappin in it? I have a few extras from a s-10, and toyota kits


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a engine from a 20 scale Camaro Highway patrol that I am gonna use for it.
it is brittle as fuck right now too. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

u gone that far what about a full length sun roof lol looks good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn james that looks good so far bro keep it up  just dont let it start goin in to the burner :biggrin: 

but i still like the rims tho :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank. Nah, it aint goin on the back burner. Its mocked up on top my display case right now.

Well, here is what Im workin on as of now. 
Fuck man, I really do have a lot of projects.
70 Impala
made the trim for a vinyl top
































Got it in primer already
























And a little late, but I got the body for the Civic in primer. Only a few areas to fix and it should be good to go.
And started making my door panels


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good james.  I like that 70. That civic is badass too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck all the bs, I been paintin today.
Comin out for the '10 with a vengeance
Remember this one '67 Impala
Lime Gold metallic
























'64 Impala


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN JAMES I SEE U BEEN BUSY TODAY HUH BRO LOOKN GOOD BRO  NOW FINISH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yessir!! Of course Ill finish em.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 08:09 PM~16258725
> *Yessir!! Of course Ill finish em.
> *


EVENTUALLY!!!! LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, no shit huh!?!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 05:09 PM~16258725
> *Yessir!! Of course Ill finish em.
> *


SURE U WILL :biggrin: J/K BRO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU NEED TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO WONDERBREAD!

PAINT IS LOOKG GOOD DOOGY! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks. lol Ill get on the name change in a sec


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

paint jobs look sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks fellas. I appreciate that!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 11:57 PM~16187952
> *Thanks for the comps fellas.
> You got that right Ronnie, I dont waste time at all hackin some shit up.
> Cutting this fucker proved to be a big pain in the ass, but its done.
> ...


looks good ! and looks like a lot of work :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

X 2 on the Wonderbread lol you got some builds bro lookin good in here


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A couple more pics of the '64.
Probably sit a litle higher up in the rear. Not sure yet.

















And yes, of course I felt like starting another project. 
Wouldnt have it any other way.
shaved the passenger side door handle and drilled holes through the key holes on the driver side and passenger side and the trunk.
Rims I will probably be using. Im gonna have to do a little cutting to widen the rear wheel wells so the rear wheels will tuck a little bit.
































Making it look like a typical weekend father/son project.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james did u see my updates in the 70 buildoff topic


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice stang bro. The foes lookin sweet too. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jan 12 2010, 05:54 PM~16270631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Travis.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well shit, since Im workin on the older year stang, why not pull out the fox body and get some more done to it.

Got the frame mocked up and still need to modify the front so the front wheels will tuck in. But I got the rear mounted. Once the frame is complete and the stance is where I want it, Ill pull the wheels off since they arent glued on yet and paint everything chassis wise.
A little more sanding and the hood should be ready for primer.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuk yes!! 

I love that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Thanks bro!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2010, 09:09 PM~16272582
> *Well shit, since Im workin on the older year stang, why not pull out the fox body and get some more done to it.
> 
> Got the frame mocked up and still need to modify the front so the front wheels will tuck in. But I got the rear mounted. Once the frame is complete and the stance is where I want it, Ill pull the wheels off since they arent glued on yet and paint everything chassis wise.
> ...


thats nice but you are putting a chevy engine in it right lol lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHA. Nah, I got a Ford motor for it. Unfortunately.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2010, 09:45 PM~16273172
> *HAHA. Nah, I got a Ford motor for it. Unfortunately.
> *


ah man built ford tough with chevy stuff lol j/k i bet it will look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more work done to the Pro Street.
Frame has been shortened. The front shocks have been mounted and surprisingly mount into the holes in the wheel wells for the shock towers.
Got a motor from a member on MCM about a year ago, so Im gonna keep on workin with this one. No instructions for anything. But who needs those.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks like a good start!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that mustang looks sick james hell yeah bro thats gonna be badass wen its done bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well... since ur buildin the stang... u should throw the wagon u were gonna build my way! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. Oh no. The wagon stays.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

holy shit james im lovin the stang! a lil outta character for ya but it def works :cheesy: 

is that frame completely scratchbuilt?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. No, the frame was from the 55 Chevy Pro Sportsman.
My first time doing this, but I scratchbuilt an intercooler for the Stang.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice to c you putting tyme into details bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

im not a big fan of drag cars, but this one looks sick. especially as a stang. nice work bro, intercooler looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks lil homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 13 2010, 09:48 PM~16285641
> *im not a big fan of drag cars, but this one looks sick. especially as a stang. nice work bro, intercooler looks sick  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Well, a new year and a new build. 
Doing something a little different than what I normally do.
The look Im aiming for.
Gonna be two tone white and blue??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dont u mean a new day a new build? :cheesy: 

Always badass projects james.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. Thanks Travis. 
Gonna try and knock this one out fairly quick.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

elco is sick J!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Marky


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some interior work going on the Elky.
Cut the glove box open and boxed in and painted the subs and amp. Should have most of the interior finished tomorrow.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2010, 10:01 PM~16335109
> *Got some interior work going on the Elky.
> Cut the glove box open and boxed in and painted the subs and amp. Should have most of the interior finished tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Looks good bro, like the open glovebox


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2010, 10:07 PM~16314043
> *Thanks fellas.
> Well, a new year and a new build.
> Doing something a little different than what I normally do.
> ...


another one :uh: damn james dont u ever finish anything :biggrin: j/k bro good start homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2010, 10:34 PM~16335464
> *another one :uh: damn james dont u ever finish anything :biggrin: j/k bro good start homie
> *


SMART ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: Gonna work on this one til its done. Hopefully when it comes time to paint, it'll be nice and clear, not this wet rainy bullshit.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG! Where did you get the elco from? What kit is that?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16335514
> *OMG! Where did you get the elco from? What kit is that?
> *


I cant remember if I got it off ebay or from where, but its just a crappy ass AMT kit. Interior isnt very detailed at all and alot of flash.
Gotta make do with what I have.

Hey, btw, did you ever send that hood out so I can fix it for you???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2010, 10:37 PM~16335486
> *SMART ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao: Gonna work on this one til its done. Hopefully when it comes time to paint, it'll be nice and clear, not this wet rainy bullshit.
> *


i hope so if not u know im a clown on u :biggrin: and im a make sure u do finish it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, Im tellin ya bro. Im determined to get some shit done this year.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16335658
> *Hey, Im tellin ya bro. Im determined to get some shit done this year.
> *


Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 11:08 PM~16335772
> *Pics or it didnt happen.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


X2 wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn J,PUTTING IT DOWN NOW EH??????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Mark


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got most of the interior done. Gonna wait til its nice weather again to paint the dash the body color.
Started on the engine as well. Plumbed and painted, gonna start wiring here in a bit as well as running fuel lines too.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

One of the shittiest interiors I've ever seen..............................................and you make it look pretty good. Nice job. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 19 2010, 07:51 PM~16345543
> *One of the shittiest interiors I've ever seen..............................................and you make it look pretty good. Nice job.  :biggrin:
> *


Trust me, I know. The absolute worst kits I have ever dealt with. Alot of flash, injector pin marks, you name it. I figured work with what I have. I got a couple surprises comin on this hopefully have some more updates later on tonite.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

the interior looks bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good so far pan bimbo


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 10:53 PM~16345568
> *Trust me, I know. The absolute worst kits I have ever dealt with. Alot of flash, injector pin marks, you name it. I figured work with what I have. I got a couple surprises comin on this hopefully have some more updates later on tonite.
> *


SOME of the AMT kits have pretty decent interior details. There was a time when I preferred AMT, now I favor Revell. Still, there's some kits that are made only by AMT. I'm sittin on 3 Splash kits that have NO door detail, gotta find some pics.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup. Thats why I prefer Revell over AMT. AMT has some pretty bad ass older kits and a few newer ones.

Oh, thanks Marky. 

Here's a couple shots of the rear bumper. Cut in half and filed down a bit in the middle and the sides were cut down a bit to mold it to the body.
Kinda effed up a bit and had a gap in the center, oh well, nothing some CA and kicker cant fix.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good james. I like the rear end being flush.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i aint even gotta say anything. u already know i like wuts goin on in here! :cheesy: 

cant wait to see that elco done. got me wantin to do one now :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.
Matt, I knew you were feelin that elky.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice looking all around bro. that bumper looks good like that, like modified roll pan :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16346401
> *Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.
> Matt, I knew you were feelin that elky.
> *


hellz yea! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Elco looks good bro.How are you planning to do the 2-tone?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. Probably silver top portion and the lower portion in blue.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 11:06 PM~16346787
> *Thanks Jeremy. Probably silver top portion and the lower portion in blue.
> *


Maybe flip them around.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That may happen too. I still need to pick up some paint for it, and decide for sure what colors I wanna roll with.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16345971
> *Yup. Thats why I prefer Revell over AMT. AMT has some pretty bad ass older kits and a few newer ones.
> 
> Oh, thanks Marky.
> ...


 :0 lookn good james i likes so far


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank.
Easy as hell just like you said bro.

This is my first time doing running the fuel line to the carb, so if it aint exactly perfect, oh well, I can only improve on my next build.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 10:06 PM~16346787
> *Thanks Jeremy. Probably silver top portion and the lower portion in blue.
> *



They doin the exact same shit to a 77 elco on overhaulin as we speak. Blue bottom, silver top, flush mount rear bumper. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 19 2010, 11:50 PM~16348674
> *They doin the exact same shit to a 77 elco on overhaulin as we speak.  Blue bottom, silver top, flush mount rear bumper. :0
> *


Oh no shit huh!?! That I gotta see.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 12:51 AM~16348683
> *Oh no shit huh!?! That I gotta see.
> *


Its a old one from 2004. Just happened to be on. Ugly ass malibu front end on that year they changed to a chevy luguana or someshit. 
Almost the same style u was leaning for. It had surf boards in the back.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty sick.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 08:53 PM~16345568
> *Trust me, I know. The absolute worst kits I have ever dealt with. Alot of flash, injector pin marks, you name it. I figured work with what I have. I got a couple surprises comin on this hopefully have some more updates later on tonite.
> *


its still not as shitty as the 72 chevy interior lol....looks good i like the sectioned and molded bumper


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Elco is lookin sweet bro r u gonna chrome the bumper or paint it?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

UPDATES BRO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kev. Im gonna paint it. 

Updates come tomorrow Frank. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16399935
> *
> Updates come tomorrow Frank. LOL
> *


 :cheesy: AWWWWWWWW RIGHT :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more work done on the '67. 
Got the rear end figured out, now on to the front end and to finish up the interior and the rest of the engine.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 04:30 PM~16406792
> *Got some more work done on the '67.
> Got the rear end figured out, now on to the front end and to finish up the interior and the rest of the engine.
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE KOLOR BRO!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lokking GoOd


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hot damn!!!!! What color is that? I need some to finish up a 67 i got. Got it painted and cant find the paint.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.  :biggrin: 
Travis, the paint is Testors Lime Gold Metallic spray bomb.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ill have to look at hobby lobby. See if i can find it. It may work tho, its only the underside. I think he used metal specks silver with yellow metalcast.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 03:30 PM~16406792
> *Got some more work done on the '67.
> Got the rear end figured out, now on to the front end and to finish up the interior and the rest of the engine.
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: very nice color bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookn good james that 67 is coming out sweet bro like color on it keep it up bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice work on the impala bro. the paint came out smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD COUSIN! WHERE'S THE OUTSIDE PICS AT?? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. None today Chris. Gonna wait on that til its finished which should be soon the way Im workin on it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 02:30 PM~16406792
> *Got some more work done on the '67.
> Got the rear end figured out, now on to the front end and to finish up the interior and the rest of the engine.
> 
> ...


Slick bruh!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Got a little more done.
I need to get some batteries for my camera. Using my crappy ass other camera.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

67 is sick bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Mark


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro. I love that 67 already.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that 67 is coming out clean homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother.
Fuck Im beat. Just got the car foiled. Thats it for tonite.
Ill have some more progress tomorrow.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16412826
> *Thanks brother.
> Fuck Im beat. Just got the car foiled. Thats it for tonite.
> Ill have some more progress tomorrow.
> ...


   nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

67 looking good homie keep them pics coming.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16412826
> *Thanks brother.
> Fuck Im beat. Just got the car foiled. Thats it for tonite.
> Ill have some more progress tomorrow.
> ...


looking good James.....

That's what I was doing tonight too, Foiling a 64....eyes all fucked up....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 03:30 PM~16406792
> *Got some more work done on the '67.
> Got the rear end figured out, now on to the front end and to finish up the interior and the rest of the engine.
> 
> ...


Love that color!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james nice color


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

67 IS LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled this Mustang out of the box that I painted a while back and stripped it.
Cut the wheel wells out and mocked up on a 19/23 inch wheel combo.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. U got some means ass mustangs going on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonna bring this one back from the dead. A long lost project.
Changed the rims up on this big bad motherfucker. Gonna have to straighten out the body a little. Not by much, but still you can see where its not level on top.
















































And had a parts box alternomad, so I cut what was left of the top and gonna go for a roadster style build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are going to be sik bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Badass bro, i like where that alternomad is going


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some badass projects james.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my eyes on this topic..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn James..how many hamsters are there helping you slap out all this shit? LOL go with it bro..looks good all the way around! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 28 2010, 08:12 PM~16446178
> *Those are going to be sik bro.
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

J you always got some sick shit goin on :biggrin: 


i cant wait to see that van done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I got an even better surprise coming with the front half of the other van that got cut up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just a start. See how well this will turn out. Either it will look like the one from Outlaw, or I will scrap it later on.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2010, 01:06 AM~16458273
> *Just a start. See how well this will turn out. Either it will look like the one from Outlaw, or I will scrap it later on.
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what i'm talk'n about wounder bread!! build that bish!!  i bet it brings back old memories for you when you use to ride them short bus's huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 29 2010, 11:08 PM~16458292
> *Now thats what i'm talk'n about wounder bread!! build that bish!!   i bet it brings back old memories for you when you use to ride them short bus's huh!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks fucker. Only reason I was ridin that shit was cause I had to take you to bag some groceries at Ralph's. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2010, 12:06 AM~16458273
> *Just a start. See how well this will turn out. Either it will look like the one from Outlaw, or I will scrap it later on.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S GONNA BE SICK COUSIN!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2010, 01:11 AM~16458319
> *Thanks fucker. Only reason I was ridin that shit was cause I had to take you to bag some groceries at Ralph's.  :biggrin:
> *


that was all you hoe!! looks good bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2010, 02:06 AM~16458273
> *Just a start. See how well this will turn out. Either it will look like the one from Outlaw, or I will scrap it later on.
> 
> 
> ...


That's has Ricks name all over it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 29 2010, 11:06 PM~16458273
> *Just a start. See how well this will turn out. Either it will look like the one from Outlaw, or I will scrap it later on.
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sick james  im a have to keep my eye on this one  :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Told ya it would get some attention lol :biggrin: :0 :wow: . looks like a good start bro, u mite want to look into makin it a bit wider?? :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2010, 12:06 AM~16458273
> *Just a start. See how well this will turn out. Either it will look like the one from Outlaw, or I will scrap it later on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that looks good already, way 2 recycle left overs bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 12:53 PM~16461136
> *Told ya it would get some attention lol :biggrin:  :0  :wow: . looks like a good start bro, u mite want to look into makin it a bit wider??  :dunno:
> *


x2 looks like the sides are atleast a foot wider than the cab in the pic....looks badass tho


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got a pic on my phone...this is what i saw..nice James...very cool idea.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. yea the sides need to be a bit wider. I plan on fixing that anyways. Nothing was glued yet anyways so Ill get that fixed. The fun parts gonna be that damn door on the passenger side.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started this earlier this evening. So far I have the bed, cab, firewall, and inner fenders assembled. Filled the rear frame rails to be more solid. Cant decide on rims yet. Leaning more towards the 48 Chevy wheels.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

deff use the steelies... looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jake


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Killer work bro. I want some of that "motivation" u been smokein cause u got some crazy ideas. I like it. Ur my hero. :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 1 2010, 02:46 PM~16479113
> *Killer work bro.    I want some of that "motivation" u been smokein cause u got some crazy ideas. I like it.  Ur my hero.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: Thanks bro. I may not finish alot of shit, but Im a try to this year. And the 50 is gonna be one of them that I do finish.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16479135
> *:roflmao: Thanks bro. I may not finish alot of shit, but Im a try to this year. And the 50 is gonna be one of them that I do finish.
> *


Yeah, you'll finish it at 11:59 on New Years Eve.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 03:09 PM~16479343
> *Yeah, you'll finish it at 11:59 on New Years Eve.
> *


haha no shit he will :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 1 2010, 06:14 PM~16479394
> *haha no shit he will  :cheesy:
> *


With a few beers in him.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 03:21 PM~16479464
> *With a few beers in him.
> *


a few beers and a bottle of tequila :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 1 2010, 06:22 PM~16479480
> *a few beers and a bottle of tequila  :biggrin:
> *


MMM, tequila, I forgot, I got some out on the porch chillin'.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 03:24 PM~16479513
> *MMM, tequila, I forgot, I got some out on the porch chillin'.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 1 2010, 06:27 PM~16479545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHORES LOL
Ill get it done before summer comes.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2010, 04:45 PM~16480437
> *WHORES LOL
> Ill get it done before summer comes.
> *


SURE U WILL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

work on the bus before i steal your idea and have half a van and some styrene on my shelf like you do...lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2010, 04:45 PM~16480437
> *WHORES LOL
> Ill get it done before summer comes.
> *


Sorry bro had to lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 1 2010, 05:27 PM~16480993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man, its all good bro. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i just might try it that bus is badass but i think they shoulda put some semi wheels on it lol maby ill do my own twist on it...one day


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree it would look better on some semi wheels.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled this old project out and got it hinged. Now to shave the tails, add some sort of tail lights, and make the bed floor, then make my jambs.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the roll pan done and made new holes for the tail lights. Shot a little primer over it to see how much more work was needed with the rear end.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2010, 09:06 PM~16492323
> *Got the roll pan done and made new holes for the tail lights. Shot a little primer over it to see how much more work was needed with the rear end.
> 
> 
> ...






:0 looks good J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Travis. I appreciate it.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good James, I like the idea of the lights :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...looks almost identical to the D50 i almost finished then tore apart.... suicided everything, except i added a teardrop hood to clear a 350...

looks good as a convertible!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
I vaguely remember that D-50 Brian. 
Here's some more progress on my '50 Chevy Pickup.
Got the suspension glued to the frame and going to paint it as one piece and then detail paint everything else on it. Gonna start working on the interior next.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Where you gettin them wide whites at?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

From the 48 Chevy kit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Figures. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup. LOL
I usually paint the tires with a wide white using acrylic paint. I just wanted to use these instead. I think they look way better on here.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never had much luck with white paint. Do you brush or spray?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2010, 09:05 PM~16495218
> *Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
> I vaguely remember that D-50 Brian.
> Here's some more progress on my '50 Chevy Pickup.
> ...


I kno u want it slammed bro but it doesnt look bad like that. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes. Im actually happy with the overall look of it. The only thing I had to end up doing was file a notch in the front frame rails.
James, I brush paint the white walls, but thin out the acrylic paint just a little and do a few coats. I just let it dry good for a day or so and then the wheels will go in with out chipping the paint.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill have to get pics of it...it dont have a frame, engine etc...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya that 50 is lookin smooth bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2010, 01:05 AM~16495218
> *Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
> I vaguely remember that D-50 Brian.
> Here's some more progress on my '50 Chevy Pickup.
> ...







nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD ON THE 50 J!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some paint done today.
Painted a Vega and a Caprice
Made skirts for the Caprice as well.








































































Not sure if I wanna run gold or chrome spokes on the Caprice


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd go chrome.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 8 2010, 08:18 PM~16554562
> *I'd go chrome.
> *


X2 and that vega looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Im diggin the chrome better as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

chrome fo sho :biggrin: 



vega looks good J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2010, 04:00 AM~16554324
> *Got some paint done today.
> Painted a Vega and a Caprice
> Made skirts for the Caprice as well.
> ...


nice luvin that vega


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I appreciate it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16554324
> *Got some paint done today.
> Painted a Vega and a Caprice
> Made skirts for the Caprice as well.
> ...


SICK BRO :0 :wow:   I LIKES :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

That SS/caprice looks crazy with them skirts! Nice bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jimbo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started making a sub enclosure, just for fun, maybe goin in a garage dio that I will be doing soon.
waiting on the subs to dry and the amp so I can mount them and put some clear sheet in the front.
















And got some paint done
































Had a tiny tiny run in the passenger side rear door line, but Im confident that I can fix that with no problem.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 08:30 PM~16634366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I had some left after I painted the 67 so I figured why not. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 16 2010, 07:34 PM~16634448
> *Nice bro.
> *


Thanks Travis


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looks badass homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking sick cousin!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce paint bro, came out smooth :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MUY CHINGON FOR A CRACKER! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ yeah, what he said..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 10:30 PM~16634366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking real good now get back 2 work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 07:30 PM~16634366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wagon looks sweet james   now finish it :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks very good,

is that a body from modelhouse?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Frank, you know Ill get it finished here soon. Hopin for nice weather on Monday so I can get the interior painted.
CustomFreak, yes it is a modelhaus resin. Guess they changed it up because its got the hood molded where as before the hood was seperate.
Its cool, I can do a nice curbside with it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kinda missed my COE so I decided since it went to Chris that I would do another one. I think the hood is workin out better now.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN JAMES THAT LOOKS BADASS BRO :0 :wow: I LIKES


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOVE THAT WAGON ..LOOKS LIKE MY COLOR TO...BUT MINES CUSTOM BLENDED :dunno: uffin: :thumbsup: AN ITS ON A CAPRICE TO..LOL UR BUILDS CAME GREAT.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Crazy bastid. :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I try. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that coe looks good...where u at on the ranger?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jake. I got the bed sides done and started the bed wall, just havent posted anything yet. I been busy the past week or so, but its on again on Monday. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool ive been wantin to see some progress on it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too. Its gettin there. Once I get the body work done then its basically like starting a new kit. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little foiling done on the Caprice and a little pen work, nothing major. Not sure if I like it , so I may redo it. Hoping to have it fixed and cleared tomorrow.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

caprice is lookn sweet james  :wow: im still waitn on the other ones to get finished :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Frank, you know that wagon is gonna be next. 
Still got til May to get the Ranger done, so I aint stressin it. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some clear on it. Couple more coats and it should look good.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good J, nice color.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bro. :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin fly for a white guy! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA

Thanks!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 04:17 PM~16703287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET BRO   keep the great werk homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good brother james


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude! this bitch looks clean man! real nice work bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Jeff, even for a snap kit, which Im glueing regardless, this shit still has some fit issues. I test fit the interior to the body and there is a gap, maybe when everything else is done, it will go together better.
Ill figure it out though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy


Now this brings me to the next question, should I lay this bitch out in the rear or raise it?? I kinda think with the skirts that it should be tuckin out back....but..... :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 10:54 PM~16706850
> *Thanks Jeremy
> Now this brings me to the next question, should I lay this bitch out in the rear or raise it?? I kinda think with the skirts that it should be tuckin out back....but.....  :biggrin:
> *


Taildragger all the way bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats what I was thinkin too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean build all way round bro. That interior is smooth as hell


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16706850
> *Thanks Jeremy
> Now this brings me to the next question, should I lay this bitch out in the rear or raise it?? I kinda think with the skirts that it should be tuckin out back....but.....  :biggrin:
> *


GIVE TO ME BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks Wes and Frank.
Yea Frank, thats gonna happen. I can only wonder what you gonna say when I bust the wagon out. lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 23 2010, 09:05 PM~16707025
> *Clean build all way round bro. That interior is smooth as hell
> *



x2! I LIIIIIIIIKE!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lovin the caprice homie. gonna look kickass when done!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16703287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ X2. dat impala is fawken badass man, nice n clean. make me wana make me get up and build one. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 28 2010, 10:17 PM~16756690
> *^^ X2. dat Caprice is fawken badass man, nice n clean. make me wana make me get up and build one. lol
> *


 Thanks bro. I appreciate that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do i see an old school lowrider comin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, I hope to do it some justice. Engine from the kit is kinda crappy. Maybe find something a little more detailed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16764384
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: i like where you put that sunroof  looks good J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16703287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks sick i like the color. what kind of paint did u use?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. The paint is Duplicolor metal specks red. The interior was with the Duplicolor Vinyl and fabric paint.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i was wondering how that paint turned out.. looks good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2010, 08:35 PM~16764384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 which kit is that J?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn j seems like everytime i view this thread theres another project started...and i thought i had alot of projects! :biggrin: lookin fantastic tho


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL No kiddin. One of these days I'll get a pic of my wip shelf.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas
James, this is the kit


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's what I thought, thanks J.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

dang where did that kit come from? cane you get another one?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

It came from my stash. lol
Best bet is to try ebay.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

damn!..... ebay is way to high!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Working on the sunroof now.
Gonna start working on the interior here in a bit.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

nice whats up with the truck in the pic ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.
Thats the D-50 unibody that has been sittin for the past month like that. lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2010, 10:48 PM~16767933
> *Thanks bro.
> Thats the D-50 unibody that has been sittin for the past month like that. lol
> *


ive never seen that one it looks good what i can see of it lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started working on the trunk. Still needs a little work, but at least its boxed in now.
















Gonna roll like this


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick james. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Travis


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That T-bird is gonna be sick cousin!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.
Im not sure if Im feeling this or not.









Trimmed it down a bit and the trunk does close.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice mix of colors. If you did a pearl purple with pink patterns that'd be pretty sick.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got an idea of what I wanna do for the paint. I gotta buy some here soon , so I can get this painted up at least.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not too bad James


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started working on the interior.
This may take a while.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good so far.. what color are u goin to paint it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Multi colored with pink, purple, silver, and white.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

nice color combo


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking crazy bro :wow: lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2010, 10:19 PM~16779800
> *Started working on the interior.
> This may take a while.
> 
> ...


DAMN JAMES THE T-BIRD IS LOOKN SWEET BRO   NOW I CANT WAIT TOO SEE IT PAINTED :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2010, 08:19 AM~16779800
> *Started working on the interior.
> This may take a while.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2010, 02:19 AM~16779800
> *Started working on the interior.
> This may take a while.
> 
> ...





puttin in some work huh :biggrin: shit looks real good J  real nice color combo too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2010, 01:19 AM~16779800
> *Started working on the interior.
> This may take a while.
> 
> ...



homie that is going to be sick ! I'm lovin' that interior !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks awesome James.Great job bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 3 2010, 08:05 PM~16787631
> *Looks awesome James.Great job bro.
> *



I'll second that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I know the felt aint really to scale as far as it goes and I wasnt sure it was gonna look good at first, but I like it. 
Ill get some more progress goin over the weekend.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2010, 11:19 PM~16779800
> *Started working on the interior.
> This may take a while.
> 
> ...


got some creativity going on here now huh? lol, interior looks fawken sick man. this one gonna turn out badass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

2 questions James..wheres the foam shit sold and where'd the mirrors come from? The 63 is getting the same treatment, but im lost on where to get this stuff.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Brian, the foam I got at Walmart in a big package with a variety of colors.
The mirrors are from Micheals. Its posterboard with a chrome finish. They have gold also.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good so far are you gonna do pink spokes?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh.. good deal. Ill have to check that out when i run into a michaels...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 05:29 AM~16803609
> *looks good so far are you gonna do pink spokes?
> *


Thanks bro. 
No pink spokes. lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awww............ thats purdy james. :biggrin: 

Did u spend too much time in the craft section at walmart? Ur girlie is showing.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16817539
> *Awww............ thats purdy james.  :biggrin:
> 
> Did u spend too much time in the craft section at walmart?  Ur girlie is showing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You's a fool Travis and yea, I did spend too much time in that craft section, alot of good shit there too :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice foam work bro lookin good keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got most of the interior done. Starting on the seats now.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good james.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 09:35 PM~16824764
> *Got most of the interior done. Starting on the seats now.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that shit is bright bro LOL :0. Looks killer :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16817539
> *Awww............ thats purdy james.  :biggrin:
> 
> Did u spend too much time in the craft section at walmart?  Ur girlie is showing.
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

70 Impala vert.
Started this a while back with trim for a vinyl top, but wanted to change it up a bit.
Cut the top off
leveled out the rear interior package tray
filled in the dip in the trunk and filled the trunk line and rescribed a shorter trunk line


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats looks pretty damn good james.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian. Im gonna throw some primer on it tomorrow and see where Im at with it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice james. 

The 65 uptops and boots work damn good on them 70's.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Really?? I was thinkin of tryin to find a boot from modelhaus.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

THAT 70 IS BAD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fit on panchos 70 vert pretty good. Dunno what all he had to do, just know it worked.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.
Travis, I may have to try that then once I locate a 65 boot.
One more teaser for the night. Using a 59 Impy boot.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james nice work brother


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

try the boot from a 65 gto kit they work good on the 70 impala


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

it looks good but tham lil ass 13 got to go lol :biggrin: get u some 22  jk look good keep it up :nicoderm: 22"s


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 PM~16834009
> *70 Impala vert.
> Started this a while back with trim for a vinyl top, but wanted to change it up a bit.
> Cut the top off
> ...


Nice on converting the '70!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you know me bro, that shit looks sick! keep doin what your doin bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 11:48 PM~16834009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna be hot !!!!!!!!!!

I gotta watch this one !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Mar 8 2010, 10:39 PM~16835243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: You must be out your damn mind. Oh and thanks for the comp :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by jevries+Mar 8 2010, 11:39 PM~16835651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks T


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Impalas looking good so far bro , cant swait to c wat u got for em


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes.
Some interior progress on both and got the 70 in primer with a couple spots to fix.

Just to satisfy StreetRaceQueen :biggrin: 
Gonna run spokes regardless









































67 frame is painted and cleared.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good bro.
BUT,put the wires back on they look way better.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 09:59 PM~16844820
> *Looks good bro.
> BUT,put the wires back on they look way better.
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas
wires only. lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 11:59 PM~16844820
> *Looks good bro.
> BUT,put the wires back on they look way better.
> *



X3 Wires :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more done to the 70 and the 67.
Got the trunks opened up and got the trunk hinged on the 70. 
The 59 Impala boot fit the 70 almost perfect.
I still need one more 59 boot though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16900234
> *Got some more done to the 70 and the 67.
> Got the trunks opened up and got the trunk hinged on the 70.
> The 59 Impala boot fit the 70 almost perfect.
> ...







:wow: lookin real good J :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good...wheres the ranger at only a month and a half left on the build off


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 06:53 PM~16900554
> *lookin good...wheres the ranger at only a month and a half left on the build off
> *


YEAH!! :angry: X2 WAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior on the 70 is finished and got the trunk cleaned up and primered.
Gonna start working on the trunk wall and floor.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam bro, you got super detailed with the dash. you detailed those hard to do areas if you ask me. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

look real good


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.
I just use a toothpick dipped in some paint. Im sure the dash could still use a little more detail in it.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 06:58 PM~16910691
> *Thanks fellas.
> I just use a toothpick dipped in some paint. Im sure the dash could still use a little more detail in it.
> *


I DO THAT TOO :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck Photobucket. Now Im pissed.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

It looked good bro.What happened with the pics?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 16 2010, 08:14 PM~16912554
> *It looked good bro.What happened with the pics?
> *


Photobucket was acting up. Says I couldnt upload any more pics or create a new album, so I was gonna cancel my account and start over and it says it takes 48 hours, but for some reason, all my pics are gone, but Im still able to log in. WTF?!?!?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its cool. I guess I can just start a new thread and upload through LIL image uploader til I get all this figured out.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOK WAT I FOUND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------

